# MagCharger OEM bulb manufactured by Welch Allyn



## Howecollc (Oct 11, 2009)

I stumbled across this PDF from Welch Allyn dated 11/2003. 
Page 1 certainly confirms the speculation that WA manufactures the factory bulb used in the MagCharger.

http://www.walamp.com/lpd/files/applicationnotes/LSL023d.pdf


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 11, 2009)

Very interesting stuff to contemplate. Thanks!

psst both links go to the same PDF


----------



## fivemega (Oct 12, 2009)

*WA01103-U and WA01165-U bulbs are very close match and for some reason, M*g rerate the life to 50 hrs.

BTW, old version MC bulb was 8 watts possibly WA01116-U*


----------



## lctorana (Oct 12, 2009)

6V 11W? That has a familiar (Pelican 3854L) ring to it...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2009)

lctorana said:


> 6V 11W? That has a familiar (Pelican 3854L) ring to it...



Could be a potted version. Can anyone post comparo photos?


----------



## Howecollc (Oct 12, 2009)

I also noted the caption "...flashlight using HPX technology", implying a Halogen/Xenon blend. I looked at the WA web store under the HPX bulbs, but couldn't find a bulb with specs even close. Possibly it's only available to OEMs.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 12, 2009)

lctorana said:


> 6V 11W? That has a familiar (Pelican 3854L) ring to it...



*1- Obviously Pelican 3854L is not 75 hrs bulb and it can be overdriven much harder than MC bulb.
2- MC bulb filament is much shorter than 3854L filament.
3- Bulb envelope size of MC is about 7.1mm while 3854L is 7.6mm
4- Carley makes Pelican bulbs.*


----------



## lctorana (Oct 12, 2009)

Interesting, Varooj.

On a slightly OT note, would you say that Carley also makes the C/D cell incan bulbs? Or could that just be a coincidence?


----------



## Howecollc (Oct 12, 2009)

*lctorana*
Now I understand where you got your figures for the other thread. I once entertained the same idea after seeing that very web-page, until I started testing the Mag bulbs and the current draw figures didn't add up. However, if FM confirms Carley as the source, I'll throw out my multi-meter and start again.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 12, 2009)

lctorana said:


> On a slightly OT note, would you say that Carley also makes the C/D cell incan bulbs? Or could that just be a coincidence?



*This is what I heared from employees:*


> Carley makes bulbs and reflectors for _$urefyre_, _Striiimlite_ and _Poolikan_ also makes _Mug_ bulbs in their HK or Mexico facility.


*I have personally seen bunch of P60 LA and Stinger reflectors in SOCAL facility so I have no dought about these.
Former engineer also told me how picky the first one is when it comes to reliability, and MN20 shortage of few years ago confirms this.*


----------



## lctorana (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Varooj.

Also, the implicit message to be a bit coy about this information received loud and clear.


----------



## Howecollc (Oct 12, 2009)

We'll wait and see if I get the Fluke 336 for X-mas, although I've had it on my list for quite a few years now.


----------



## Howecollc (Oct 13, 2009)

fivemega said:


> *WA01103-U and WA01165-U bulbs are very close match and for some reason, M*g rerate the life to 50 hrs.*
> 
> *BTW, old version MC bulb was 8 watts possibly WA01116-U*


I have a few of these older 11 watt bulbs. They have straight arms supporting the filament, just like the one in the picture. They were the version made before the 2002 change to the 90 degree angled support arms. 

The ones I have seem to be made by GE, as one has "*GE 78736*" printed on the glass, and the other says "*GE 78794*". Neither of these numbers yields any information on-line; maybe they're lot numbers. They test at 10.75 watts, pulling 1.76 amps at 6.1 volts. Back in the day, Mag quoted them as 11 watts and 30,000 CP.

None of my newer post-2002 90 degree angle style bulbs have anything printed on them, and I think it's now obvious, considering the info dated 2003 in the PDF, that they are indeed made by WA. They test at 10.25 watts, pulling 1.68 amps at 6.1 volts, and are whiter and tighter focused than the older GE version. Mag quoted them as 11 watts and 40,000 CP.

But Mag changed the bulb again in 2005, quoting the new specs as 8.4 watts and 51,700 CP. I've never seen or tested one of these bulbs, as I'm still using my surplus of post-2002 models. I have noticed a few people on Amazon complaining that the new 8.4 watt bulbs don't seem to be as bright as the previous version. But, of course, it's going to be difficult for the average Joe to accept that a a higher efficacy bulb can use less wattage and still be brighter, so possibly it's only their imagination. Anyway, a higher output, lower wattage bulb seems to further suggest WA as the continued manufacturer of the new bulbs.

*Fivemega*
Any idea what year Mag switched from the 8 watt version you mentioned to the 11 watt? I got my first MC in 1996, and my owners manual had the same page you show above, listing the bulb specs as 11 watts.

*for anyone interested*
-page 11 of this PDF of the newest MC owners manual shows the new 8.4 watt bulb
http://www.maglite.com/pdf/CustServ/RCH_Eng_WHS_6_0411122004314012.pdf

-this page lists most of the Mag bulb improvement info, with footnote #3 applying to the MC bulb
http://www.maglite.com/highintensity2_new.asp


----------



## Jay T (Oct 14, 2009)

Howecollc said:


> I have a few of these older 11 watt bulbs. They have straight arms supporting the filament, just like the one in the picture. They were the version made before the 2002 change to the 90 degree angled support arms.
> 
> The ones I have seem to be made by GE, as one has "*GE 78736*" printed on the glass, and the other says "*GE 78794*". Neither of these numbers yields any information on-line; maybe they're lot numbers. They test at 10.75 watts, pulling 1.76 amps at 6.1 volts. Back in the day, Mag quoted them as 11 watts and 30,000 CP.



Try dropping the last two numbers and searching on just GE 787.

The picture Bulbconnection has looks like the magcharger bulb in the pic above.


----------



## Howecollc (Oct 14, 2009)

Jay T said:


> Try dropping the last two numbers and searching on just GE 787.
> 
> The picture Bulbconnection has looks like the magcharger bulb in the pic above.


Very observant. Right under my nose, and I didn't see it. I've known about the GE 786, 787, and 788 bulbs for many years, but never made the connection between them and those 5 digit MC bulb numbers. I even once ordered a 788 for my MC from a local distributor, back in the day before I knew about overdrive, but gave up on it after 4 months of backorder notices. 

Again, thanks for pointing this out; it's very helpful info.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 9, 2010)

Good detective work finding all these other sources on the MC bulb, Howecollc. It appears the 8.4W 50hr bulb from that 2004 PDF was upgraded in 2005, and that bulb image on p. 11 is totally different from the one FM showed in 3rd post, which claims to be a 6V 11W 50hrs bulb.

Except that the 11W Maglite claims doesn't jive with the amp measurement I got at 6V, so who knows exactly what bulb is being used. If they are using the 1165, they are not even giving the WA default specs in terms of lumens and life.

I can say for sure that the bulbs nighttrails sent me in sealed Magcharger packages did not measure to be a 6V 11W bulb. Given the lack of Maglite's descriptive rigor, it wouldn't even surprise me if they are fudging their promotions, figuring that no one would actually take the time to measure the amps. Both bulbs measured virtually identical @ 6V (1.669A & 1.668A)


----------



## Conte (Jan 9, 2010)

Underrating the life is explainable. 

75-hours is it's rating at spec 6volts. As the NiCD pack can deliver over 7volts fresh off the charger, that would inevitably lessen the bulb life. For liability reasons, so some lamer can't give them grief for not getting a full 75 hours out of their bulb, underrating it is understandable. 

But as Lux has pointed out, why would they underrate their lumens ?
If not for the same reason, that is, so some lamer can't give them grief for not getting full output when the battery is running low, even though that's almost impossible for the average joe to measure. 

We live in a world where companies have to protect themselves by putting "Caution Hot" warning labels on cups of coffee


----------

